# Holy crap!



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Couldn't find any info about this being false on snopes, but one of our admins at the church sent this through to me last week. Here's the note that accompanied it...

_Elk hunting in North Dakota!_

_Who is hunting who?

This is one of the guy's we do a lot of work for at ComDel in Wahpeton, he was just there middle of last week.

This is freaking scary. As you know I was alone when I downed this elk in ND. I was using my camera's timer attached to my shooting stick to give me enough time to get into the picture. I knew there were a lot of cats in the area but had no idea they would come in this close to people. He had to be within 10 feet of me and I didn't even know it. I about crapped my pants when I looked at the pictures the next morning and saw he was there._

My wife is convinced this is fake, I on the other hand am not so sure. Anybody ever seen this being passed around?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

No, first time I've seen it, definitely something to think about?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've seen it, some swear it's fake others swear it's untouched. I did read in American hunter two years ago about the Grizzlie in Wyoming claiming the bow hunters kills. That is one reason that the state now allows bow hunters to carry a firearm.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Its been around---looks shopped to me when I blow it up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just read today about a Grizz attacking an elk hunter in Wyoming in the last few days, he apparently fired a shot after (or during ) the attack but the offending bear is nowhere to be found.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree...shopped. The way the cat is standing is the first give away.

With that said. I personally know a guy who hunting deer on Kodiak Island. They were on a commercial fishing boat and would use a smaller boat to go onto shot after spotting deer to shoot. Often, very often the guy aboard the trawler would watch griz comming to a gun shot. The griz would wait out of sight untill the hunters gutted the deer and drag it off...they then would scarf up the gutts in minutes.

They watched this happen in differant areas of the island so it was not always the same bear.

Guessing they were trained circus bear ??


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

True or not it is Very Scary to Think About, makes ya wonder just what Really is Watching ya when the hair on the Knap of your neck Stands up in the woods where there is apparently nothing there!! At Least Nothing You Can See!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Most of the time I think it's just Big Brother. ..


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL YD You Prolly right!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Or my Wife !! LOL


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

It is a photo shop job. a guy on another site had the lion on his trail cam, and photo shopped it in to this photo. looks pretty good though.

DG


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Don...your wife is looking over your shoulder. She placed one of those mini cams in your hat.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Scary thought !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not that I'm doing anything I shouldn't be.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Since when???????lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez Cat, you tryin' to get me in trouble?? I may end up in your barn on a bale of hay.


----------

